# Bremsensteuerung SINMAICS G120



## Mr Array (22 April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Im Rahmen einer Diplomarbeit möchte ich mittels eines SINAMICS S120 einen G120 antreiben. Der G120 soll als Belastung den S120 abbremsen. 
Am G120 sind Bremswiderstände angeschlossen, aber die Bremsung funktioniert nicht.
Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

allo,

Die Bremsung funktioniert nicht?

S120 treibt G120 an. G120 bremst S120

Kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen.


----------



## Mr Array (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

Bin noch etwas unerfahren in diesem Forum, bitte um Verständnis.
Habe Bremswiderstand korrekt dimensioniert und auch angeschlossen.
Habe in STARTER die widerstandsbremsung aktiviert und alle Parameter laut Siemens Skript konfiguriert.

Wenn ich jezt zum Beispiel den S120 mit 1000Upm betreibe und den G120 mit einer niedrigeren Drehzahl betreibe, müsste der G120 Generatorisch arbeiten und die dadurch entstehende Energie mittels des Bremschoppers 
in die Bremswiderstände abführen. 

Tut er aber nicht.

Meine frage also: Wie kann ich die Chopper Einschaltschwelle verringern sodass dieser durchschaltet.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Mr Array


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

Beschreibung Vdc_max-Regelung (p1240 = 1, 3)

 Ein-/Ausschalten der Vdc_max-Regelung
Bei Einspeisemodulen ohne Rückspeisung oder bei Netzausfall kann durch Abbremsen von
Antrieben im Zwischenkreisverband die Zwischenkreisspannung bis zur Abschaltschwelle
ansteigen. Um eine Abschaltung wegen Zwischenkreisüberspannung zu verhindern, kann
man den Vdc_max-Regler für eine oder mehrere Antriebe aktivieren. Üblicherweise aktiviert
man den Vdc_max–Regler für Antriebe, die selbst große kinetische Energien abbremsen und
beschleunigen müssen. Bei Erreichen der Überspannungsschwelle in p1244
(Einstellempfehlung: 50 V oberhalb der Zwischenkreisspannung) wird über Verstellung der
Momentengrenze das Bremsmoment der Antriebe mit aktiviertem Vdc_max-Regler
verkleinert. Damit speisen diese Antriebe genau soviel Energie zurück, wie durch Verluste
oder Verbraucher im Zwischenkreis aufgenommen wird, und die Bremszeit wird so
minimiert. Falls andere Antriebe zurückspeisen, bei denen der Vdc_max-Regler nicht
aktiviert ist, können die Antriebe mit aktiviertem Vdc_max-Regler sogar beschleunigt werden,
um die Bremsenergie aufzunehmen und damit den Zwischenkreis zu entlasten.
Beschreibung Vdc_max-Regelung ohne Beschleunigen (p1240 = 7, 9)
Wie p1240 = 1, 3, falls jedoch ein Beschleunigen des Antriebs durch Rückspeisung weiterer
Antriebe am Zwischenkreis nicht zulässig ist, kann die Beschleunigung durch die Einstellung
p1240 = 7 bzw. 9 verhindert werden. Die wirksame untere Momentengrenze kann nicht
größer als der Offset der Drehmomentgrenze (p1532) werden.
Beschreibung Vdc-Regler-Überwachungen (p1240 = 4, 5, 6)
Bei Netzausfall kann das Line Module die Zwischenkreisspannung nicht mehr
aufrechterhalten, insbesondere dann, wenn die Motor Modules im Zwischenkreisverband
Wirkleistung entnehmen. Um die Zwischenkreisspannung bei Netzausfall mit unkritischen
Antrieben nicht zu belasten, kann man diese Antriebe durch eine Störung (F30003) mit
parametrierbarer Spannungsschwelle (p1248) abschalten. Dies erfolgt mit Aktivierung der
Vdc_min-Überwachung (p1240 = 5, 6).


http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINAMICS_1008_D/FH1.pdf?p=1


----------



## Mr Array (22 April 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!!!!!!

Glaube aber das du da etwas missverstanden hast.
Die Bremswiderstände sind am G120 angeschlossen der S120 hat keine Bremswiderstände. Der S120 ist IMMER die Antriebsmaschine!

Füge im Anhang noch ein Bild von meiner Diplomarbeit hinzu damit es verständlicher wird.

Auf dem Bild:

Recht ist G120, links der S120

mfg Mr Array


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

Jo,

hab Starter nicht zur Hand aber kontrolliere mal

Bremschopper: P1254 = 0 , P210 = ?


----------



## Mr Array (22 April 2010)

Parameter 1254  = 0
Parameter 210   = 380

mfg Mr Array


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Mr Array (22 April 2010)

Danke vielmals!!

Habe mir das File angeschaut und kam nach einem Gespräch mit meinem 
Professor zur Erkenntnis, dass das Problem nicht an den eingestellten Parametern liegt, sondern an der Regelungsstruktur.

Werde jetzt den G120 mit Momentenregelung und den S120 mit einer Drehzahlregelung betreiben, hoffe das es dann klappt. 

Vielen Dank für die Rasche Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!
mfg Mr Array


----------

